# Introducing Cricket



## TripnWillow (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi All,

My new puppy is here! His call name is Cricket and he's a 10 wk old red sable. He's adjust well and thankfully has slept through the night the last two nights (the first couple of nights were pretty rough!). Our six month old Lab puppy is absolutely infatuated with him. Cricket is already well on his way to establishing himself as the boss in that relationship! What a spunky little guy he is!


----------



## Dory (Jan 4, 2012)

What a gorgeous pup! Congratulations  I love his colors!


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Congratulations, what a cutie Cricket is! In that first picture he looks like a toy


----------



## Grindstone50 (Feb 13, 2012)

Congratulations on your new "teddy bear" He is absolutely the cutest!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Adorable puppy! Congrats!


----------



## mamacjt (Aug 23, 2011)

At first I thought he was a stuffed toy.....what a doll!!!


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

He is beautiful!!


----------



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

beautiful! i love his coloring!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

He is stunning. Looks like a stuffed animal!!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

congrats, he's stunning.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

He does look like a stuffed animal!
I adore Cricket. Hope you're all having fun.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

congrats!! What a gorgeous little guy you have there!!


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Beautiful boy. More pics, whenever you want.


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

How adorable is Cricket, I mean really!


----------



## TripnWillow (Jan 26, 2010)

Thanks for all of the comments! I think he's pretty cute myself! With his coloring and his cuddliness, my husband and I have been joking that he could be the love child of a teddy bear and a hamster


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Congrats. Crickett is a doll. I look forward to seeing the changes as he grows.


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

Oh my gosh - he is totally adorable! How do you get anything done? I'd be consumned with cuddling him...


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

What a gorgeous little guy! Congrats!


----------



## HannahBearsMom (Jul 31, 2011)

I love his coloring! He's beautiful.


----------



## Louella (Aug 21, 2012)

He is so beautiful! Congratulations.


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

Love me some Cricket! He's got adorable grumpy little eyebrows!!!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Congrats, love his name and he is adorable.


----------



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

"Love child between a teddy bear & a hampster" LOL! That's great. Cricket is too adorable. Congrats. Look forward to seeing him grow.


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

Such a beautiful puppy. Love his coloring.


----------



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

beautiful little puppy. enjoy!


----------



## emichel (May 3, 2012)

He has a very expressive face. I can tell that he has a lot of personality. Enjoy!
-- Eileen


----------



## Momo means Peach (Jun 7, 2011)

Adorably spunky!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Hoping for more pictures


----------



## TripnWillow (Jan 26, 2010)

dodrop82 said:


> Love me some Cricket! He's got adorable grumpy little eyebrows!!!


Yes, I'm hoping he'll keep them, but I guess it will depend on how much he lightens.


----------



## wendylee (May 28, 2012)

Congratulations, beautiful puppy.


----------



## mushmouse1 (Dec 29, 2010)

Sooooooooo freakin' cute!!!!!!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Congratulations on your little guy. Cricket is darling - and I agree that he does look like a stuffed animal in those photos! It will be fun to see how/if his color changes.


----------



## MicheleS (May 9, 2011)

Adorable!


----------



## gertchie (Jan 28, 2012)

TripnWillow said:


> Thanks for all of the comments! I think he's pretty cute myself! With his coloring and his cuddliness, my husband and I have been joking that he could be the love child of a teddy bear and a hamster


Love, Love him!!! And, I love his name too! Congrats


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

He really is so beautiful-not a common color either.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Stunning pup!Don't loose him in the fall leaves!Please can we some pics of Cricket and your Lab pup together?The little ones can sometimes be so bossy!


----------



## TripnWillow (Jan 26, 2010)

clare said:


> Stunning pup!Don't loose him in the fall leaves!Please can we some pics of Cricket and your Lab pup together?The little ones can sometimes be so bossy!


I've been meaning to take some video, but I'll be sure to take some pics too. Levon (the lab) will lay down and Cricket will just go after what ever he can reach with all his might: ears, jowls, tail, arm pits, whatever his little mouth can close over. Levon just lays there and takes it without so much as a whimper, let alone a growl. So patient, and he's only 7 months old!


----------



## TripnWillow (Jan 26, 2010)

Thanks again for all of the comments! Cricket will be old enough to start showing in February and I'll keep you all posted on how it goes! First we need to work on some obedience, though. This little boy is definitely a boundary pusher!


----------



## TripnWillow (Jan 26, 2010)

Here are some pics of Cricket and Levon:

Cricket in the backyard:








Wrestling with Levon--Cricket will bite and tug on whatever he can get a hold of:

















When Levon has had enough of Cricket biting him, he'll gently pin him with a paw or his muzzle:


----------



## NvonS (Jul 8, 2010)

They are both adorable! I can't imagine a 7 month old and a new puppy! Keep the pictures coming.


----------



## gertchie (Jan 28, 2012)

Wow, they are the cutest pair! You are so lucky!


----------



## ellaismygirl (Oct 17, 2012)

Havanese and Lab? We have an 8-month old Golden and are thinking about a Havanese friend. Please let me know how it goes.


----------



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

ellaismygirl said:


> Havanese and Lab? We have an 8-month old Golden and are thinking about a Havanese friend. Please let me know how it goes.


I have a labradoodle and Havanese and they are awesome together. My doodle loves little dogs though.

Cricket is adorable with her lab friend. Love the last photo. So sweet!


----------



## TripnWillow (Jan 26, 2010)

ellaismygirl said:


> Havanese and Lab? We have an 8-month old Golden and are thinking about a Havanese friend. Please let me know how it goes.


We've had both Havanese and labs for about 4 years now, and they've always gotten along great. We currently have a 12 year old lab, a four year old havanese, a three year old lab, the 7 mo. old lab and a 12 wk old Havanese. This is the first time we've had a puppy of each at the same time, but it's going better than I'd even hoped. I don't let them play unsupervised yet, but they absolutely love each other.


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

So cute! That last picture of the two of them is really sweet.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I absolutely love those pictures! They look so sweet together. My, you do have a houseful!


----------



## TripnWillow (Jan 26, 2010)

Kathie said:


> I absolutely love those pictures! They look so sweet together. My, you do have a houseful!


Kathie, we don't have children so our dogs are our family! I show them, and we occasionally breed. We have about 2 acres of land, so there's enough space for everyone, including our two horses!


----------



## kristin08 (Oct 11, 2011)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## Eddie (Feb 11, 2012)

*Wow what great pictures,your babies are beautiful,they made my day.:whoo:*


----------



## TripnWillow (Jan 26, 2010)

Eddie said:


> *Wow what great pictures,your babies are beautiful,they made my day.:whoo:*


Thank you, Eddie, I appreciate it! I'm actually a professional photographer, but a lot of the time it's like the cobbler's children going shoe-less, so I'm making an effort to take a lot of pictures this time.


----------



## TripnWillow (Jan 26, 2010)

Thank you everyone for all of the nice comments! It's nice to share with other people who don't think you're a "crazy dog lady!"


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Levon look like he could be a therapy dog for little dogs afraid of big dogs... A gentle soul. Very sweet pictures.


----------



## BennyBoy (Apr 25, 2012)

THAT is THE cutest puppy EVER!! Congrats!


----------

